# Rangers to implement MFF



## goon175 (Jun 10, 2013)

Re-enlistment just shot through the roof. 

https://hitthewoodline.squarespace.com/militaria/2013/6/10/rangers-to-implement-military-free-fall


----------



## x SF med (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit... OPSEC violation....  to the max...  the black helicopters are circling your location.... it was nice knowing ya... buh-bye


----------



## goon175 (Jun 10, 2013)

haha, in all seriousness the RPAO probably will send the black helicopters after me over this! 

I would be concerned about the NSA snooping on me because of this, but it's too late to worry about that I guess...


----------



## Brill (Jun 10, 2013)

I like this disclaimer at the bottom "*This has been a Hit the Woodline SATIRE piece and should not be regarded as truthful."*

Pretty much like "With all due respect Sir, go fuck yourself...Sir." 



goon175 said:


> I would be concerned about the NSA snooping on me because of this, but it's too late to worry about that I guess...


  Really?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> haha, in all seriousness the RPAO probably will send the black helicopters after me over this!
> 
> I would be concerned about the NSA snooping on me because of this, but it's too late to worry about that I guess...


 
You say that now, before all those civilians are killed when the JDAM targeting you goes off....:wall:


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope you didn't post this using AOL.....


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 11, 2013)

goon175 said:


> haha, in all seriousness the RPAO probably will send the black helicopters after me over this...




Good job !!!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 11, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Re-enlistment just shot through the roof.
> 
> https://hitthewoodline.squarespace.com/militaria/2013/6/10/rangers-to-implement-military-free-fall


 
Killin my dreams over here...


----------



## Brill (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice job!  Someone linked your website to THE Special Forces site.


----------

